# Match



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I am a new foster mom. Today, after being one of the most lively, loving, and cuddly of my very first litter, my little black baby died unexpectedly. She was barely 20 days old. She was the last to open her eyes, the last to walk, but she was the first to run and the first to explore and mischievously escape the confines of her kennel. My only regret is that I was not home to be with her in her passing, but I hope that she found comfort in her mother and her seven brothers and sisters. 

Her name is Match, and although she was not my "kids", I will miss her greatly and mourn her like my own. My boyfriend and I loved her very much.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She already had the face of an angel. I'm so sorry for your loss. atback 

There's something extra special about black kitties.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

It is heartbreaking when they leave us so young, isn't it? She was beautiful and I'm sure she's running free at the Bridge, healthy as can be. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Run free dear little Match.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What a sweet face. I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you at Match's passing. You provided a happy safe home for this sweet angel to live her brief life in. You are such a wonderful, devoted, loving foster mom. You will see her again on the other side. Run free sweet one. You are loved!


----------

